# دورات مركز التكنولوجيا المتميز



## ELMAWINY (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

يا جماعه لو حد يعرف عنوان مركز التكنولوجيا المتميز فى طنطا يقوله بسرعه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

طب ممكن تقولنا بيدى دورات اية 
أو أى معلومات عنه
​


----------

